# Liver! YUCK YUCK



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Liver ....YUCK!! but seems my doggies love it...I try to tell them that when I put it in the Dehydrator the liver stinks up the whole house... and my hands are stinky after cutting it up.... but they still eat it up like its steak....:coolwink:

anyway, I see Calf Liver and Beef Liver in the market..... what is the difference, other than size... it looks like the Beef Liver is cut in thicker slices but I dont see anything else... I assume both are OK for them, just curious...

does your crew like Liver?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Liver they either love or hate. It took about a year to get Harley to eat raw liver willingly, but he likes it now. Bibi will pick it out and leave it in a neat little pile. Then Mouse usually pinches it because it is her absolute favourite
Mine generally prefer lambs and calves liver over beef or pork (pork is definitely the least favoured, apparently it is more bitter so maybe that is why) but their absolute favourite is chicken livers. I don't know if you can get them where you live, but they are tiny so wouldn't require as much prep before dehydrating


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

hhmm ... chicken livers...... and lamb.... never thought about those... I will try to find them tomorrow.... I can set raw meat in their plate and unless they are starving, they wont touch it... but I can put the SAME meat in the dehydrator for an hour.... and they gobble it up.... crazy crazy dogs........lol


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, Harley would eat it dehydrated when he was in his offal-hating phase. Mine are raw fed though, so they have to learn to eat raw liver whether they like it or not!
They are having liver for their tea today, with some minced beef, so Bibi will have fun separating it lol.
I think it is the texture, even now Harley struggles to bite into large pieces, but will happily eat it chopped up small, or still partially frozen.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Kerri was picky with liver for the longest time. She would eat it frozen though, so we did that for years and now she seems to like the taste enough to eat it thaw. My other two LOVE it. I used to dehydrate it so I could carry it as treats for Copley at agility, it did kind of stink up the house but not nearly as bad as kidney did. I don't recommend ever putting kidney in a dehydrator- LOL! I get beef liver from a local farmer- that is their favorite. I'm not sure why, if it is because it is so fresh or because they are actually pastured and heirloom cows but the texture seems a little firmer than others. They love goat liver and goose liver too (I can get fresh, normal, goose liver- not foie gras- at a local Asian market).


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

jan896 said:


> hhmm ... chicken livers...... and lamb.... never thought about those... I will try to find them tomorrow.... I can set raw meat in their plate and unless they are starving, they wont touch it... but I can put the SAME meat in the dehydrator for an hour.... and they gobble it up.... crazy crazy dogs........lol


My Lilo is the same. She used to hate liver (and kidney). She wouldn't touch the stuff, not even cut up in tiny pieces and mixed with other stuff. Then I dehydrated some and she went absolutely crazy for it so like Stella said, I think it was the texture that she didn't like. Since discovering dehydrated organs lol, she's slowly warmed up to eating it raw though. She still won't eat a whole meal of raw liver, but at least she's ok with it being mixed up with other stuff.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

When I made this post I only thought of Beef/Calf liver..... I never thought of Chicken, lamb, duck....I learned there are alot more kinds of liver so has opened a new window of variety for my doggies.... THANKS! I will look for those other livers next time I shop


----------



## jenniferny (Dec 20, 2013)

jan896 said:


> Liver ....YUCK!! but seems my doggies love it...I try to tell them that when I put it in the Dehydrator the liver stinks up the whole house... and my hands are stinky after cutting it up.... but they still eat it up like its steak....:coolwink:
> 
> anyway, I see Calf Liver and Beef Liver in the market..... what is the difference, other than size... it looks like the Beef Liver is cut in thicker slices but I dont see anything else... I assume both are OK for them, just curious...
> 
> does your crew like Liver?


Do you know any hunters? The next time they get a deer ask them for any muscle meat or organs they are not going to use. Some do not want things like the liver, kidneys, spleen, testicles, eye balls. ALL of these are VERY nutritious for your pet. There is something about meat from a wild animal, every one of my guys goes nuts every time they smell it, and they definitely can smell the difference!! Another thing. If you dont mind a little work, ask for the carcass as soo as they take what ever they want. I cut the rib bones off and cut them in half for my little guys and freeze them. I also use the entire spine. I give each little guy their own vertebrae which is usually loaded with meat, to them for a meal.

I have an Excaliber Dehydrator. I never dehydraye organ meat because of the smell. 

My guys favorite dehydrated treats so far are:

Sweet Potato. I choose the smaller around ones and slice them 1/8"-3/16"' thick. I dehydrate at 105-110 degrees for 8-10 hours rotating the trays just once. When the largest piece is brittle and dried all the way through they are done.
or
Beef, either sirloin, flank or round roast cut into 3/16" x 1 1/2"-2" squares and dehydrate at 160 degrees for 10-12 hours roataing the trays just once. When the largest piece is brittle and dried all the way through they are done.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Haha! Hi Jan! Long time since I've talked to ya!! I hate dehydrating liver too! The smells is nauseating so I put the dehyrator on the front porch and watch it so it don't attract every animal in the neighborhood!! lol


----------

